# Next 20-25 Days



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Well as the title reads the next 20-25 days are going to be very stormy here in the northeast and mid-atlantic, of course it all depends on how these storms form, could be rain, snow, or mixed type events.payup 
Our winter pattern should start to break down toward the end of February as we get flooded with Pacific air masses.


----------

